# help to sex orange rili shrimp!!!



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

I just picked up 9 orange rili shrimp but not sure if I got all females. 7 for sure are female because of the saddle showing. these 2 I can mot identify. I hope they are male!!! please help me to identify these.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

tough to say as the side profile shots are not in focus 

are you able to get any other pictures?


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

woopderson said:


> tough to say as the side profile shots are not in focus
> 
> are you able to get any other pictures?


I think this may be a male but not sure. The other is a female. I think they gave me all females so not to breed. Not sure if this pic helps. It his in java moss after I took this one


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah even in that one it is hard to tell.

How does the size compare to the other shrimp? Is it noticeably smaller? 

You may have success at feeding time, as they will all be together. Should be easy to then distinguish which is which.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

This one is smaller then the rest and is the only one with no saddle. Its about 2/3 the size of the others.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats good, since males are usually smaller 

Just compare the shape at feeding time to confirm!


----------

